
A Visual Introduction to Machine Learning – Part II - rrherr
http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-2/
======
guardian5x
Link to part 1: [http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/)

------
cse1670
this is amazing! the animations are a bit lagging sometimes, but the fluidity
helps people understand from how single points, once aggregated, can be used
to make ML-based decisions.

------
srcmap
Love to know what kind of tools/techniques/processes were used to generate
such beautiful graph/animations....

~~~
augbog
I've dug through their minified files and from what I can tell other than
dependencies they use i.e. Backbone, underscore, jQuery, bootstrap, D3, etc I
believe a lot of it is custom coded. It's truly incredible.

~~~
tonyhschu
Author here – Part 2 uses:

\- React for DOM rendering

\- D3 for visualization geometry

\- RxJS for handling state (i.e. turning scroll position into animated
properties)

\- PIXI for WebGL bits (i.e. all the little circles moving around)

~~~
augbog
Ah shoulda mentioned I looked at part 1's minified code and assumed the same
for part 2. Thanks for clarifying :)

------
funkjunky
I noticed on part 1 the graph of SF vs NYC housing elevation is shown in feet,
but the text to the side describes the situation in meters. It would probably
be better to use the same units between them.

The same issue is found in the 2nd graph. There might be more as it continues.

------
FreeKill
wow, I really like this format with the ever adapting figures on the right
hand side as a way of explaining a concept. Great design.

~~~
elastic-hoover
Yes! We can grasp the concepts much easier like this.

------
teded32
Loved part 1. I have been waiting for an update from r2d3 for a while! Can't
wait to check this one out.

